# Dreel setup



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Can some post a parts list of the Drell setup.
Is there adapter you have to make to get the cable to attach to the drill?
Thx.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Eel makes it


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Go to the drain cleaning forum and read read read

Lots of great information on their past posts, where I learned it all

http://draincleaningforum.com

The Ridgid forum has some good posts also


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Yea, weld it up


----------

